# condensation on roof edge over the bed.



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

we noticed that below the roof seam around the front of the van (over the bed) was damp and wet to the touch in our 1999 B640. So we had the strip removed and resealed.
First night away after the work was completed we again noticed dampness in the same place. Confused I cleaned the moisture off and stuffed tissue paper into the void. I'm now fairly convinced that the moisture is condensation, forming on the edge of the roof panel over the bed. It has also stained the edge of the bed curtain, which I've now removed for cleaning.
While we are trying to limit condensation in the van - is condensation around the roof edge over the bed common in Hymers? or is there something missing on my van?
I should add that the outside strip did need resealing so wasn't a waste of money.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

could there have been some residual moisture / water around after mopping out & re-sealing? It might be worth getting a de-hulidifier and running it for a while to suck out the moisture. And then check with a moisture meter that all is OK.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You hit the nail right on the head, It's you warm breath condensing on the cold panel. Most vans suffer from it.

The colder it is outside the worse it is. You could open windows and sleep in the cold or mop it up in the morning.

Andy


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I've had the gap between the roof edge and the front stuffed with tissue since Sunday when we put it back in storage. Checked the tissue today and is completely dry - which makes me think that the second damp was condensation. Although I'll follow your advice and keep checking it with the moisture meter.
It was two or three weeks between the resealing and our trip away last week.
Just wondered if there shouldn't be some kind of sealing strip around the exposed roof edge which would prevent the condensation.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bearing in mind condensation is usually caused by lack of insulation, Id be investigating the lack of or possible breakdown of the insulation in that section.

It's a shame that endoscopes aren't more common, a small hole could reveal all.

If I'm proved to be right , B&Q et all have the cure, a long length of windscreen washer tubing, some wire to make it rigid until it's in as far as possible, and withdraw as you squirt and luckily it will no longer be a problem.

We had a similar problem on our first van, the above cured it.


----------

